# vhi student rates



## Cuchulainn (12 Oct 2004)

I was always under the impression that VHI charged full whack at next renewal for all customers over 18 - UNLESS you moved to one of  the +options policys. I see in todays paper that Vhi are not informing customers that theycan  have a discount of ( I think 58%) for students over 18, PROVIDED, that you ring them and ask for the discount. No wonder last year I 'enrolled' my eldest in BUPA. Must enquire about doing again this year with the next to cross the boundary. 18. Out of McDowells grasp and into the VHI's. Its a funny old world!


----------



## Guest (12 Oct 2004)

The revised VHI student premiums are detailed here:

www.askaboutmoney.com/clu..._INSURANCE

As far as I know they are not automatically informing customers (even those with existing student cover) of the discount. 

In any case BUPA are still cheaper for all categories of risk and provider very similar cover in most cases and, in my experience, are much better organised in terms of general administration, renewals, claims etc. For both these reasons I switched from VHI to BUPA a few years ago and haven't looked back since.


----------



## ParkLane (15 Oct 2004)

*They just don't get it.*

Couldn't agree more with last poster. Two of my adult children are about to make the move from VHI to Bupa. It seems as the VHI are losing customers hand over fist the only thing that they can do is raise prices.


----------



## Guest (15 Oct 2004)

>  It seems as the VHI are losing customers hand over fist the only thing that they can do is raise prices.

That and call for risk equalisation! :\ 

[broken link removed]

Maybe if they cut down on the glossy brochures, other distractions like free SMS services etc. and "stuck to the knitting" they could cut their own costs and stop simply blaming medical inflation and increased claims for increasing premiums. :rolleyes


----------

